# TWC's Roku App



## NotNowChief (Mar 29, 2012)

Do you think this will kick TiVo development's collective rear-end into gear and get the Mini to market!

COME ON ALREADY!

http://www.theverge.com/2013/1/7/3842556/time-warner-cable-bringing-live-tv-to-roku


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

So how does this work? Surely it isn't pure IPTV, i.e., a cable tuning device must be involved somehow. (?). Does the ROKU app command (via your local network) a Time Warner STB or DVR to tune channels, and then stream them over the network to ROKU?


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

dlfl said:


> So how does this work? Surely it isn't pure IPTV, i.e., a cable tuning device must be involved somehow. (?). Does the ROKU app command (via your local network) a Time Warner STB or DVR to tune channels, and then stream them over the network to ROKU?


I'm fairly certain this is the same technology that you can use currently on your iOS device or via video.timewarnercable.com, and if so, it is pure IPTV.


----------



## gonzotek (Sep 24, 2004)

dlfl said:


> So how does this work? Surely it isn't pure IPTV, i.e., a cable tuning device must be involved somehow. (?). Does the ROKU app command (via your local network) a Time Warner STB or DVR to tune channels, and then stream them over the network to ROKU?


That sounds unlikely. I believe it's just standard streaming. The article says they're bringing their 'TWC TV' app to the Roku platform.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

NotNowChief said:


> Do you think this will kick TiVo development's collective rear-end into gear and get the Mini to market!
> 
> COME ON ALREADY!


*shrug* So get a Roku.


----------



## NotNowChief (Mar 29, 2012)

slowbiscuit said:


> *shrug* So get a Roku.


*shrug* OK, and that still means that TiVo can't deliver fully-functioning products in a timely manner.

We're still waiting for Android support on the Stream too.


----------



## shwru980r (Jun 22, 2008)

NotNowChief said:


> *shrug* OK, and that still means that TiVo can't deliver fully-functioning products in a timely manner.
> 
> We're still waiting for Android support on the Stream too.


A Roku app isn't going to increase subscriptions significantly. Tivo was one of the first set top boxes to stream netflix and they still proceeded to lose 2 million subscriptions.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

For TiVo users this is sort of cool since the Time Warner app now offers all their OnDemand channels too.

I could pick up a $50 Roku and gain the ability to access all of Time Warner's OnDemand stuff that I can't thru my TiVo.

I just may do that.


----------



## mrizzo80 (Apr 17, 2012)

cwoody222 said:


> For TiVo users this is sort of cool since the Time Warner app now offers all their OnDemand channels too.
> 
> I could pick up a $50 Roku and gain the ability to access all of Time Warner's OnDemand stuff that I can't thru my TiVo.
> 
> I just may do that.


I may too. I've been keeping a second TiVo activated at 12.95/mo (other box is lifetime'd) biding time until the Mini comes out. This box isn't even connected to a coax outlet; I currently use it for Netflix and to stream live TV from my Elite. When I started this setup I figured the Mini would be available within a few months.

If TiVo doesn't announce firm availability and pricing at CES, it may be time to bail and just buy a $50 ROKU and be done with it.

Downsides would be: 
*no more DVR content streaming
*lower quality (TWC iOS app looks great on my iPhone, not sure how it would look on a smallish HDTV though)
*loss of channels (TWC doesn't stream locals and not all cable channels are included either)


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

NotNowChief said:


> *shrug* OK, and that still means that TiVo can't deliver fully-functioning products in a timely manner.
> 
> We're still waiting for Android support on the Stream too.


Ranting here obviously has no effect on Tivo's lack of delivery on their 'one box to rule them all' marketing schlock, so the answer is to get a box that does deliver (for apps) and leave Tivo to what it does best, which is be a good DVR.

I agree that they need to deliver on the Mini this year, and at a non-gouging price. That's part of being a good DVR.


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

mrizzo80 said:


> ......
> Downsides [of TWC TV app on ROKU] would be:
> *no more DVR content streaming
> *lower quality (TWC iOS app looks great on my iPhone, not sure how it would look on a smallish HDTV though)
> *loss of channels (TWC doesn't stream locals and not all cable channels are included either)


Yeah, I just installed the TWC TV app on my iPad, latest model with "Retina" display. The resolution is noticeably poor even on the 9" display, e.g., small letters are blocky. And the ESPNHD channel, which was showing the Notre Dame vs. Alabama game at the time via my TiVo, is missing. (If that game had been a real contest, I probably would not have diverted my attention to the iPad app.)


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

dlfl said:


> Yeah, I just installed the TWC TV app on my iPad, latest model with "Retina" display. The resolution is noticeably poor even on the 9" display, e.g., small letters are blocky. And the ESPNHD channel, which was showing the Notre Dame vs. Alabama game at the time via my TiVo, is missing. (If that game had been a real contest, I probably would not have diverted my attention to the iPad app.)


ESPN stuff is only available through the WatchESPN app.


----------



## Stormspace (Apr 13, 2004)

I have two first gen Roku's and while the news says 2nd gen, I wonder if first gen will be included anyway. I kinda like the first gen since they have Youtube.


----------



## muzzymate (Sep 2, 2004)

Except I was sold that the Tivo Premiere would be my "One Box". And that having a Flash UI would speed up development of third party apps. I'm hoping now that the Tivo SDK is finally publicly available that the pace can be picked up somewhat. 

I'd love to have access to the On Demand content thru a Time Warner Tivo app as I can currently on my iPad and a few months down the road if I owned a Roku. 

I love my Tivo Premiere and wouldn't have any other DVR. However, it's time for Tivo to deliver on the "one box" experience.


----------



## Stormspace (Apr 13, 2004)

muzzymate said:


> Except I was sold that the Tivo Premiere would be my "One Box". And that having a Flash UI would speed up development of third party apps. I'm hoping now that the Tivo SDK is finally publicly available that the pace can be picked up somewhat.
> 
> I'd love to have access to the On Demand content thru a Time Warner Tivo app as I can currently on my iPad and a few months down the road if I owned a Roku.
> 
> I love my Tivo Premiere and wouldn't have any other DVR. However, it's time for Tivo to deliver on the "one box" experience.


I think that the cable companies and TiVo aren't on the best of terms regardless of what the legal requirements are. I don't see them giving a competing device for service any additional features. The Roku thing, well I'm not sure what to make of that. Maybe because it can't record.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

Stormspace said:


> I think that the cable companies and TiVo aren't on the best of terms regardless of what the legal requirements are. I don't see them giving a competing device for service any additional features. The Roku thing, well I'm not sure what to make of that. Maybe because it can't record.


TiVo is already rolling out support for VOD with Comcast. I think its really just a matter of resources. If TW felt like it was worth the investment, they would enable VOD on TiVos as well. It would only generate more revenue for them. However, I don't know of TW sees a big enough install base of TiVos to even care.

Apps on devices like Roku, Xbox, iOS make perfect sense for TW. They get you using their services and provide VOD. Then when you want to leave them for greener pastures, it makes the decision even harder if you rely on these devices.


----------



## Scyber (Apr 25, 2002)

Stormspace said:


> I have two first gen Roku's and while the news says 2nd gen, I wonder if first gen will be included anyway. I kinda like the first gen since they have Youtube.


Access to the Youtube channel is all about whether you added it to your account prior to Roku disabling access. If you have the youtube channel added to your account and you add a Roku2 to your account, you will get the youtube channel on the Roku2.


----------



## mrizzo80 (Apr 17, 2012)

Will the Roku Netflix app honor the pause point generated from the TiVo Netflix app?

In other words, if I am watching Season X Episode Y of a TV show on my TiVo and exit the program halfway through, will the Roku Netflix app resume at that same point I left off? And vice-versa?


----------



## moedaman (Aug 21, 2012)

mrizzo80 said:


> Will the Roku Netflix app honor the pause point generated from the TiVo Netflix app?
> 
> In other words, if I am watching Season X Episode Y of a TV show on my TiVo and exit the program halfway through, will the Roku Netflix app resume at that same point I left off? And vice-versa?


I don't see why it wouldn't, it does this between different Roku players.


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

cwoody222 said:


> For TiVo users this is sort of cool since the Time Warner app now offers all their OnDemand channels too.
> 
> I could pick up a $50 Roku and gain the ability to access all of Time Warner's OnDemand stuff that I can't thru my TiVo.
> 
> I just may do that.


I just enabled the Time Warner TV app on my Roku:

http://www.roku.com/channels/#!details/23048/time-warner-cable

http://support.roku.com/entries/23280571-TWC-TV-Help

It's a little lame though - no On Demand programming, only live TV channels, and you can't do any trick play, no pausing either (!) If I have to be at home to watch this, and I have to have a TWC subscription, why wouldn't I just use my regular TV? I guess it's good if you really want to avoid a cable box.

The UI is a bit nice, as it sorts by the title/artwork of what's on now, as opposed to merely channel name. But you're really just jumping into shows/movie already in progress. No "on demand" selection (which would have been welcome for TiVo users without TWC cable boxes.) Ah well.

The iOS app for TWCableTV is better than this.


----------



## P42 (Jan 7, 2003)

mrizzo80 said:


> Will the Roku Netflix app honor the pause point generated from the TiVo Netflix app?


It does for Roku & Netflix's web site, I've not tried with the Tivo app, but would expect so.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

I bought my Roku for the hope of OnDemand on this (and plex).

Guess 1 out of 2 ain't bad.

I don't think the original iOS version had oD so maybe there's hope.

EDIT: I use it for HBO Go too. So 2 out of 3


----------

